# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Weird feeling, like i saw my room with my eyes closed

## drea

Hello!
Last night i went to bed and was quite tired. I was thinking of random things and after 10 minutes something happened. I actually saw my room with my eyes closed, the light was on although it was off. I did not realize that i'm seeing my room, but then all of sudden i realized it and it scared me bit and i opened my eyes. Everything seemed so real. It was quite odd experience but since i was so sleepy i tried not to think of it and tried to get some sleep. 
After few minutes i saw my ceiling and again after few moments i startled and opened my eyes. 
I got up and got myself some water and just sat on my bed for a while and after that i was able to fall asleep normally. 
My question is, what the heck was that? Did i entered LD or something or was it OBE? What should i do if i ever experience that again?
Thank you!

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

This was only meditation through closing of eyes, and you can see things when you are in a relaxed state and almost sleeping.

----------


## OneofMany

Like Hathor28 said, you can experience this in meditation.  It's pretty normal imho.




> Did i entered LD or something or was it OBE?



 Sounds like niether really, sorry.  Although you can use it in LDing, and I think it is the thing one uses to "see" in OBEs so...have fun with it.  You can use it to explore remote areas, it's fun to verify, but as a tool for growth I like to use it, turning inwards to explore my subconscious.  :smiley: 
Basically, have fun, experiment.  ::D:

----------


## gab

> Hello!
> Last night i went to bed and was quite tired. I was thinking of random things and after 10 minutes something happened. I actually saw my room with my eyes closed, the light was on although it was off. I did not realize that i'm seeing my room, but then all of sudden i realized it and it scared me bit and i opened my eyes. Everything seemed so real. It was quite odd experience but since i was so sleepy i tried not to think of it and tried to get some sleep. 
> After few minutes i saw my ceiling and again after few moments i startled and opened my eyes. 
> I got up and got myself some water and just sat on my bed for a while and after that i was able to fall asleep normally. 
> My question is, what the heck was that? Did i entered LD or something or was it OBE? What should i do if i ever experience that again?
> Thank you!



This happened to me before. 

When I WILD, I frequently see my room without realizing that I had already transitioned into a dream. Have I not heard about this before, I would have acted as you did. But I knew this can happen. So I use a mantra "when I see my room, I get up". This reminded me and I simply got up. When I did that, I realized for sure I'm in a dream and I got up with my dream body. Since I was aware of it, it was a Lucid Dream. You can do the same. Get up and walk away, or roll out, same way as you would at night when getting up from bed.

Same thing when you see the ceiling. Once I saw the ceiling, but from very close up - just a few inches from my face. That I would say was an OBE, when astral body separated without me noticing. If you see that, direct your astral body with your mind - just think "to the door", or any other place away from your bed. 

But if you see your ceiling from normal distance, than I would say do the same as when you see your room. Good luck and happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## elucid

Cool experience, I have had this experience where I see my room. I don't know that this is, might be a hypnagogic imagery or a dream but not that good of a quality.

----------


## Scionox

I had similar experience as well during some of my WILD attempts, it can be either hypnagogic imagery or false awakening, i had cases of it being either so it's hard to say.  :Thinking:

----------


## filipk

At times, if i'm incredibly tired and losing focus, my eyes will begin to close and I'll feel like i'm someplace else. I was on a train once and was almost asleep, then I genuinely felt as if I was in school. Then I felt some kind of feeling of urgency about being in school and I snapped out of it.

 It felt a lot like gaining awareness that you are dreaming, but it seemed more like hypnagogia to me than anything else.

----------


## elucid

> At times, if i'm incredibly tired and losing focus, my eyes will begin to close and I'll feel like i'm someplace else. I was on a train once and was almost asleep, then I genuinely felt as if I was in school. Then I felt some kind of feeling of urgency about being in school and I snapped out of it.



I have had this experience, it usually happens when I am extraordinary sleepy.

----------

